# Dry Milk Storage



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anyone here attempted to vac-seal powdered milk in qt canning jars?

Some time ago, I heard about this wonderful dairy in southern Michigan (from another HT member), that sells powdered milk in bulk - 50 lb bags. I had also heard that the LDS Storehouse had the equipment and supplies to help people can large quantities of milk into #10 cans. That has changed, at least in my area. The Storehouse is open to the public, but all of their goods for sale are already packaged for storage.

I've heard such glowing reports about the flavor and cost of the milk from the MI dairy, that I am thinking about trying to seal it myself in jars with the FoodSaver.

Have you tried this before? Is there a way to keep the airborn powder from getting into the"works" of the vac-sealer?

TIA


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Never tried sealing it in jars but I have sealed it in vacuum sealer bags with no problems. The texture of the dried milk I buy is granular (called powdered but isn't actual powder) so free powder in the air isn't an issue.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I vac sealed it and it turned a darker color so I threw it out. I have been buying the #10 cans of Nido at the supermarket and storing those instead.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes... dip jars is any cheap dark paint ....just add water to an empty jar..(this give it weight)

Use and old lid..and ring. Punch a hold in the center of the flat lid.
Slip a nut ...or anything on a string... thread sting thru the hole

Place a plastics cheap plastic sandwich bad over the screw lid and flat with the heavy duty string.
Dip in paint.leave out and dry
Fill and vac....no light.

If your fancy you could make it decorative.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...833946F43B9AD8538BC64C280918&selectedIndex=28


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes I have vac sealed powdered milk in mason jars using the Food Saver attachment. I cut out a circle of paper towel and lay iy on top of the powder, which keeps it from being sucked into the vacuum. I have used the same method to seal cocoa powder as a life without chocolate is an b appalling idea.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm using cocoa from prior to 1998.....got a Hugh bag when I was a renter.

I have notice with a jar ago that cocoa had gotten under the rubber sealing and was impacted I think as it was gummy there.


Thanks for the tip of the paper towel for the future.. as the dust does fly around in the jar. None of the milk is near as old as the cocco


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I vacuum seal it in half gallon jars and store it in a dark place. Have had no problems with it.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

We dry canned some of the powdered milk we had. Dry canning is putting dry goods in a jar, placing the jar in a 200 degree oven and leaving it for 20 to 30 minutes, pull them out and immediately place the canning lid on the jar and tighten the ring down. As it cools, the air inside condenses and the jar seals. This keeps any dry item fresh for quite a long time. We have oatmeal, cornmeal, powdered milk, cereal, potato flakes and pancake mix all dry canned. Even if the seal does give, the lid is still on tight and prevents bugs and air from getting in. This is a good way if you don't have a vacuum sealer.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Does that affect the flavor at all though? I understand why it would work, but curious if the food tastes differently.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Not that I've noticed.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We use the gallon plastic jars from Walmart ($3), fill the jar, throw in an O2 absorber, run a bead of caulk around the underside of the lid, and screw it on. We've got powdered milk from 5 years ago that looks just fine. If you look at the jars the next day you'll see them drawn in from the absorber.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

I seal mine inside the udder of a cow - where it should be until used 

(Honestly, powdered milk is not healthy for you, nor does it taste good, just something to consider!)


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, the trip to MI was wonderful and relaxing - and now I have some vac sealing to do. 

Thanks *where I want to* for the paper towel disc idea, I'm going to give that a try.

*kasilofhome*: Thanks for reminding me that light is harmful to powdered milk. Luckily, I have discovered that the case cartons from Smirnoff vodka at Sam's Club, with dividers, hold 6 half-gallon jars perfectly after just a little trimming :happy2:.

*rosalind*: I agree with you; however, at this time of my life, I don't see adding large animals to our household. I prefer to drink liquid milk, whether it be from my friend's cow or the grocery, but I want to make sure that I have milk of some type on hand for any emergency that would prevent me from obtaining liquid milk. In addition, I bake yeast bread for my family as well as the farmers market. Most of my recipes call for powdered milk and I have come to trust them.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> I prefer to drink liquid milk, whether it be from my friend's cow or the grocery, but I want to make sure that I have milk of some type on hand for any emergency that would prevent me from obtaining liquid milk.


Cheese and kefir are good substitutes if you can't get fresh milk. Milk really should not be consumed unless it contains the natural or added enzymes for digestion. FWIW


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I always heard that powdered milk has a short shelf life, like canned evaporated milk. No?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I got a few cases of evaporated milk in 2006... it was an ingredient for a medical liquid diet. Well that was speedy but by luck there was a truck case sale. Shortly after I got it my husband needs changed..Well I still use the 2006 milk in cans... I think I have 18 left. I use it in cooking like sausage gravy I really never used that much more than a can or two a year...

It seems no different ... I do shake all can goods that are liquid prior to opening. 

Sally canning is your thing.

Mom taught me a lot.. so shaking comes from her. Her logic was heavy things settle over time and to get everything out ..soups... clean lids and tops of jars.... then shake firmly. That's what she taught me.

Shake and pour... am I just doing mindless coping her or was she right that this was old time way is warranted.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

suitcase_sally said:


> I always heard that powdered milk has a short shelf life, like canned evaporated milk. No?


I had some that was sealed in a jar with a vacuum sealer that was 4 years old and I opened it figuring it was bad. It smelled fine, looked fine and I mixed some out of curiosity and tried it. There was nothing wrong with it and I survived. It has been stored in a dark cool place the whole time. We have had evaporated milk that was a year past the expiration date and it was fine to use. I assume if it was bad we would have smelled it, tasted it or gotten ill. I know people that have used milk products years out of expiration and they have had no issues with the quality as long as the items are sealed and protected from light.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> I got a few cases of evaporated milk in 2006... it was an ingredient for a medical liquid diet. Well that was speedy but by luck there was a truck case sale. Shortly after I got it my husband needs changed..Well I still use the 2006 milk in cans... I think I have 18 left. I use it in cooking like sausage gravy I really never used that much more than a can or two a year...
> 
> It seems no different ... I do shake all can goods that are liquid prior to opening.
> 
> ...


I think your Mom had good reasoning. Even the cans of evaporated milk have "Shake well before using" embossed on the lid. Some things, like evaporated milk, can _never_ quite be the same if you open and pour and then try to get it all mixed back to the proper consistancy.


----------

